
Show HN: ElasticSearch Comrade – ES admin panel built for large clusters and Ops - MosheZada
https://github.com/moshe/elasticsearch-comrade/blob/master/README.md
======
MosheZada
OP is here. I've built Comrade after years of managing clusters with Kopf,
Cerebro, and ElasticHQ. I've always felt like those tools built for smaller
clusters with low latency to the host. Comrade takes a lot of inspiration from
Cerebro

